# Wassup???



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

we have a Tudor style, big house for full rewire- headache as all wood panelled and remit is don't touch first floor floor boards:thumbsup: and it must look tidy and original at end of project ie. no visible surface trunking:thumbup:


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Egypt??? Wiring sand dunes or pyramid's???


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Diving course! Not a piece of cable in sight :no: 

Egyptian electrics are a joy to behold though, I'll try to find some pics:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Egyptian electrics are a joy to behold though, I'll try to find some pics:laughing:


 
The twisted pair wiring strung on nails or the real high tech stuff????


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Which course did you take. Expanding on your Trimix


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> Which course did you take. Expanding on your Trimix


I was actually teaching a course in Sinai; not much more I can do after my Trimix Cert [near enough any depth,any gas, anywhere; known as a Martini ticket:laughing: ]

Don't fancy CCRs:whistling2:


----------

